# New Vermonter



## SeanPBizner (Aug 14, 2006)

Hello, I'm Sean, a new member from Vermont, the state of Maple Syrup, skiing, shooting location for Beetlejuice and What Lies Beneath, and generally cool place.

I make jet engine parts for a living, I'm an aspiring filmmaker (some silly short stuff is here including 



, a horror parody), and last week I got ordained online, so I'm a Reverend, haha.

This site is freaking cool,
Rev. Sean


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome, Sean!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome aboard Rev. Are you ordained as an exorcist too because I know a few people here who can.......welll, never mind....I'll be nice LOL. Welcome and beware of the one they call Vlad!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Sean - Welcome to the forum. Enjoy your stay.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Reverend Bizner, you keep that exocism stuff out of this forum. We like our demons here.

Welcome to the forum, you'll have a great time here.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome Rev. Sean.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Greetings Rev. Sean, hmmmmmm, there must be some prop related jet engine parts we need......lol.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome to _the forum_ sean! I think you may be our first Vermonter here.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I agree there Z..welcome!


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Welcome Sean!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome and please leave the demons be.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

My haunt is a 'ghost preservation zone', but welcome to the forum anyway! Hope you enjoy.


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Howdy Sean!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Greetings and Velcome Rev Sean! :> Hope you like it here! Someday I'll make it to Vermont in the Fall :> Velcome to your new Home :> Like your review on LJSilvers Hushpuppies! Have to try them with white wine LOL. Oh, and i like that song/video "So What" Nice job!


----------

